# guess the first songs on the new xm channels



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

on here are my picks 


xm17 us country- first song shes gone country by alan jackson 
and no im not a country fan:lol: 

xm 26 smashmouth walkin on the sun 

xm 30 hitlist because of you kelly clarkson 

xm 41 leaving this one blank ??

xm 68 the heat- Gwen Stefani holla back girl 



ok now your turn


----------

